# New - Graveyardmadness



## graveyardmadness (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello all,
Great postings and great material. Looking forward to sharing ideas and such. 

Graveyardmadness


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Graveyardmadness.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and Welcome Madness!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome to the FUN


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Madness IS fun. Welcome.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum GYM.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

maddness is a gift-(disturbed)
hell o & welcome


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi graveyardmadness and welcome to HauntForum! This is a great place to share ideas and to learn. Enjoy!!*


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice to see you here. GYM...Now, go get your straight jacket on, 'cause you're in the nuthouse now!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome home, take off your coat and stay awhile....


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome! Look forward to seeing you in Chat.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

"howdy howdy howdy"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the corner of Spook Central. :jol:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Ahoy, Matey!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Graveyardmadness. Enjoy your stay!!!!!


----------



## graveyardmadness (Oct 17, 2006)

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE WARM AND TERRIFYING WELCOMES. I feel so wanted. Seriously... thanks and really looking forward to sharing ideas and having some fun. 

FYI - Halloween is my favorite holiday. I love everything about Halloween and go all out... and trust me when I say all out. This year we built a 36' pirate ship on my front lawn with animatronics and soon we will be added the cannons and other scares to make it a halloween to remember. 

I spent the last few hours browsing the forum and I am at awe. There are some pretty interesting people here and some great prop building ideas.

With that, Happy Halloween and again, thanks for the warm and scary welcomes.

Graveyardmadness


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to my favorite place on the net. I am sure you will find many hours of enjoyment here :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Graveyardmadness!

He's not kidding about the pirate ship! 

Looks great! Hopefully there will be video soon!


----------

